# EvenTT07 ticket news



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm enveloping the tickets and mail merging the address labels, etc

However, to cut down on my time spent and the postage, etc. If you are likely to be at Silverstone or the AGM, then I will hand deliver your tickets.

So if you are planning on attending the AGM or going to Silverstone tomorrow (Thursday 21st), can you post on here or email me. I need your surname and or order number/membership number. 

The rest of the tickets will be posted on Friday 22nd June.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Can pass me mine tomorrow mate. Membership number 817 I think.

Nick


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I'll be at the AGM, Barry 951.
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I'll be at the AGM, Barry 951.
> Thanks
> Tim


If its not too late ,we will be at the AGM as well (Abrahams)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine haven't arrived yet Nutts :? Shall I just bring my paypal receipt??

Thanks

Scotty


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> Mine haven't arrived yet Nutts :? Shall I just bring my paypal receipt??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scotty


No-one needs to bother bringing receipts... the guys on the gate will have a list of ticket purchasers. If anyone arrives without tickets, those on the gate can check surname, postcode & membership number (if appropriate) and issue new tickets... it may slow down the entry, but I can't believe it will be a massive problem. I'm fairly sure everyone will get their tickets in time


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I am going to the AGM not sure what my membership number is

Sara


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well I had some email last night from members that received their tickets yesterday and I know some more have arrived today... I was getting worried that they had all fallen down the back of the postmistresses sofa :lol: :lol:

btw anyone that I recognised as going to the AGM, I did not post their tickets


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Just sent a pm. 
But also just read this. I will be at the AGM and will pick up my tickets there.

Thanks,
Waseq


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

WAZ-TT said:


> Just sent a pm.
> But also just read this. I will be at the AGM and will pick up my tickets there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Waseq


Hi Waseq

If your address contains "Totterdown" then the tickets were sent with the rest last Friday


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My tickets came through today, thanks Mark......will try not to lose them this year :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Not got mine yet :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

davidg said:


> Not got mine yet :roll:


But are you not going to be at the AGM tho?...

Nick


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> btw anyone that I recognised as going to the AGM, I did not post their tickets


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Can you remember if you posted mine,

dont wanna be excitedly checking the post if they are not coming


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > btw anyone that I recognised as going to the AGM, I did not post their tickets


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> Can you remember if you posted mine,
> 
> dont wanna be excitedly checking the post if they are not coming


Hi Jonathan

Yes I did send yours too


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

davidg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Dave, you have email


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Got mine


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Me too...thanks Mark.

Pleased to see drivers morning briefing is at 9 now and not 8 for 8:30 as posted elsewhere.... even so it means no cruise up as most aren't arriving til much later


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Me too...thanks Mark.
> 
> Pleased to see drivers morning briefing is at 9 now and not 8 for 8:30 as posted elsewhere.... even so it means no cruise up as most aren't arriving til much later


Nothing we can do about that I'm afraid Irving  We don;t control when the track sessions are :?

As it is, we've had to pay Â£150, so we can have our very own instructor for the day. It will be him that gives us our very own driver briefing


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

nutts said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Can you remember if you posted mine,
> ...


Not got mine yet


----------



## geraint.davies (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, thought I read somewhere that it is possible to buy tickets online still and pick up at the gate, is this true or did I dream it. Would like to get tickets still but don't know if I have left it a bit late?

Cheers
Geraint


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

geraint.davies said:


> Hi, thought I read somewhere that it is possible to buy tickets online still and pick up at the gate, is this true or did I dream it. Would like to get tickets still but don't know if I have left it a bit late?
> 
> Cheers
> Geraint


Yep, still possible to buy them on-line until the point where we take them off sale in the TTOC shop  http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_51


----------



## geraint.davies (Feb 17, 2007)

And I would pick them up at the gates then?


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Can I still buy tickets Mark?  I know its last minute but I will have a couple of converts with me.. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ttroy225 said:


> Can I still buy tickets Mark?  I know its last minute but I will have a couple of converts with me.. :wink:


Yes 



geraint.davies said:


> And I would pick them up at the gates then?


Yes


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Thanks Mark  will order tonight.. hope its ok..


----------



## early_911 (May 24, 2007)

Iâ€™ve been meaning to sort this . . . but havenâ€™t until now.

Iâ€™ve just ordered my tickets and paid using paypal. I actually created two orders my mistake but only paid for one (had trouble with paypal) . . . hope that wonâ€™t cause a problem for anyone (including me).

Iâ€™ve bought the non-member tickets (X2) and intend to become a member on the day, so will hopefully get a refund (tight :? ) as per the notes in the on-line shop.

Fingers crossed . . . picking up the tickets on the gate will be relatively straight forward . . . . will have my SURNAME and printout confirming ORDER NUMBER.

Let me know if there's any prob's

Phil


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil

We'll cancel the other order 

and yes, everything should be straightforward for picking up the tickets. Come to the TTOC shop when you get inside the event and you can sort out the membership 

Cheers
Mark


early_911 said:


> Iâ€™ve been meaning to sort this . . . but havenâ€™t until now.
> 
> Iâ€™ve just ordered my tickets and paid using paypal. I actually created two orders my mistake but only paid for one (had trouble with paypal) . . . hope that wonâ€™t cause a problem for anyone (including me).
> 
> ...


----------

